# New FSC for NBT, INVALID_FSC_CREATION_DATE error



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,
my brother in low has a F34 and they stole the NBT. He already bought a new one and implemented in to the car. I tried to install the FSC with ESYS. Every time I get this error message:
Fehler im FSC: INVALID_FSC_CREATION_DATE [1180]
At AppID 222(0xDE) is the status „FSCStatus cancelled" 
The only thing which is changed is the correct VIN.
Thanks for your support

HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA3Y31010D771384
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus cancelled
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 5(0x05)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

It appeared the one you bought is not really a new NBT, and in this NBT it contains newer FSC than your original FSC, you need empty these FSC first, only after that you can apply your original FSC back to this NBT.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you,
could you discribe how exactly you erase the old FSC?
Thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't have the procedure either, just read similar discussion in other threads, it's purely theory part of your issue.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, 
is this enough to clear the FSC?

- Configure tool32 for enet cable.
- Opend tool32 and load nbt.prg
- find job named like this: steuern_delete_persistency_intel_plus_swt
- write SWT in the argument box
- double click on job
- now select gps_position_reapir with argument 2 and nbt will virginized and rebooted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateos said:


> Hi,
> is this enough to clear the FSC?
> 
> - Configure tool32 for enet cable.
> ...


Yes.


----------

